# Best site buy cheap peptides? GHRP / CJC



## MXD

Can we have a list of links to good research chem sites please?


----------



## StephenC

MXD said:


> Can we have a list of links to good research chem sites please?


Almost every site I've seen is relabelled generics at a strong uplift in cost, best to get them through your source mate:cool:


----------



## Suprakill4

StephenC said:


> Almost every site I've seen is relabelled generics at a strong uplift in cost, best to get them through your source mate:cool:


I agree, the sites i have seen, prices are just ridiculous!!


----------



## MXD

What do you guys consider to be expensive?


----------



## biggilb

Are we allowed to post websites up? Ive found one that I consider to be extreemely cheap although you have to buy in bulk.


----------



## mick_the_brick

MXD said:


> What do you guys consider to be expensive?


The ones on the sites


----------



## MXD

Lol - Well I was getting 5 ghrp and 5cjc for £17 each. Thats not bad imo.. allso yeah u can post it all up as its recearch peps.

Please only post links you've used yourself


----------



## mick_the_brick

You are getting raped mate - and TBH they aren't pulling your pants up after


----------



## biggilb

okay, Heres a sight I have used, cheapest one I could find on the net...(although i didnt look very hard).

ghrp6 = $6/vial

cjc = $9.5/ vial

Only catch is their is a minimum order of 10 vials per peptide, not a bad thin IMO lo as most of us will be running these for a considerable lenght of time anyway.


----------



## MXD

Pmsl ok I been told..


----------



## Suprakill4

mick_the_brick said:


> You are getting raped mate - and TBH they aren't pulling your pants up after


Yep  although some websites will sell a 5mg vial of GHRP-6 for £40!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DB

biggilb said:


> okay, Heres a sight I have used, cheapest one I could find on the net...(although i didnt look very hard).
> 
> ghrp6 = $6/vial
> 
> cjc = $9.5/ vial
> 
> Only catch is their is a minimum order of 10 vials per peptide, not a bad thin IMO lo as most of us will be running these for a considerable lenght of time anyway.


Wow that is cheap!! :beer:


----------



## StephenC

biggilb said:


> okay, Heres a sight I have used, cheapest one I could find on the net...(although i didnt look very hard).
> 
> http://www..com/peptide.html
> 
> ghrp6 = $6/vial
> 
> cjc = $9.5/ vial
> 
> Only catch is their is a minimum order of 10 vials per peptide, not a bad thin IMO lo as most of us will be running these for a considerable lenght of time anyway.


Have you tried them?

Please bear in mind that what you are buying is a very small amount of powder in a vial that could be anything, good prices if its real though

Although I think the link should be removed due to the other "product list"


----------



## Suprakill4

biggilb said:


> okay, Heres a sight I have used, cheapest one I could find on the net...(although i didnt look very hard).
> 
> http://www..com/peptide.html
> 
> ghrp6 = $6/vial
> 
> cjc = $9.5/ vial
> 
> Only catch is their is a minimum order of 10 vials per peptide, not a bad thin IMO lo as most of us will be running these for a considerable lenght of time anyway.


good price :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Becareful it is the real deal though guys.

Some of what is being sold may not be LOL


----------



## StephenC

mick_the_brick said:


> Becareful it is the real deal though guys.
> 
> Some of what is being sold may not be LOL


Stop copying:lol:


----------



## biggilb

Yh I kept in mind that it could be "anything", I guess thats the risk you take when you buy something online/ unknown source.

I emailed their sales team asking how they could afford to be so cheap and they said they were a big supplier to many of the websites in Europe. So some of you that have purchased from more expensive well known sites are likely to be buying this stuff just with a higher price.

Should i delete the website then? totaly forgot about the "other" product list? sorry if ive broken the rules!


----------



## hilly

lmao, i hope every1 doesnt start buying off that site just cos its cheap.

I can find you all a site that does growth at 100 dollars for 100iu. Would i buy it hell no.


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> lmao, i hope every1 doesnt start buying off that site just cos its cheap.
> 
> I can find you all a site that does growth at 100 dollars for 100iu. Would i buy it hell no.


I wouldnt buy it at that price either mate, no-one rips me off, bloody extortion:lol:


----------



## standardflexer

biggilb said:


> okay, Heres a sight I have used, cheapest one I could find on the net...(although i didnt look very hard).
> 
> http://www..com/peptide.html
> 
> ghrp6 = $6/vial
> 
> cjc = $9.5/ vial
> 
> Only catch is their is a minimum order of 10 vials per peptide, not a bad thin IMO lo as most of us will be running these for a considerable lenght of time anyway.


So youve used and it worked well for you?

Dont you have to pay through western union bank transfer which is gonna cost you just to send them money?


----------



## WRT

biggilb said:


> okay, Heres a sight I have used, cheapest one I could find on the net...(although i didnt look very hard).
> 
> http:///peptide.html
> 
> ghrp6 = $6/vial
> 
> cjc = $9.5/ vial
> 
> Only catch is their is a minimum order of 10 vials per peptide, not a bad thin IMO lo as most of us will be running these for a considerable lenght of time anyway.


You can buy gear in powder form from there lol.


----------



## biggilb

yh I have used it and it worked fine. yes you have to pay through western union and there is quite a large shipping fee, even with all that its still alot cheaper.

Ive used ghrp6 that Ive got from a reliable source in the uk, and the effects are the same with this stuff. As Hilly and StephenC point out lo, you do have to be careful and Im not advicing people to anything.

Il edit my origninal post now and delete the site as yes it does sell gear in powder form.


----------



## Lois_Lane

biggilb said:


> okay, Heres a sight I have used, cheapest one I could find on the net...(although i didnt look very hard).
> 
> ghrp6 = $6/vial
> 
> cjc = $9.5/ vial
> 
> Only catch is their is a minimum order of 10 vials per peptide, not a bad thin IMO lo as most of us will be running these for a considerable lenght of time anyway.


$8.5 for 2mg of MGF? I think its a con site tbh...


----------



## Nemises

even the mt2 is pretty cheap of hat site. though i wouldnt pay my wu.


----------



## 3752

mick_the_brick said:


> Becareful it is the real deal though guys.
> 
> Some of what is being sold may not be LOL


and this appens alot.....

guys i have taken down the site you have all posted or quoted as it sells GH...please be careful when posting these sites it could get the board in trouble and get you a ban.....


----------



## jordanwlkp

im getting 10mg ghrp-6 for 10usd


----------



## bigmitch69

I'd rather pay £17 a vial for the real deal over $6 for a bottle of who-knows-what. At the end of the day £17 isn't alot of money is it??


----------



## KRS

How do you know your 17quid deal is the real thing without a lab test?


----------



## StephenC

KRS said:


> How do you know your 17quid deal is the real thing without a lab test?


How do you know whats in your 10ml vial of AAS?

It comes down to trust and the risk taken by a source when purchasing these things in bulk.

As I have always said though, there are various grades/purities etc of these peptides as will all products so you get what you pay for


----------



## bigmitch69

KRS said:


> How do you know your 17quid deal is the real thing without a lab test?


Are you referring to me mate? If so, i was just making a comment. I'm not claiming the £17 bottle is real. I was saying i would prefer to spend more for the real deal. Wouldn't everyone? £17 isn't alot of money IF it is real.

And if i want the real deal i know where to get for less than £17 ;-)


----------



## KRS

It wasn't really a direct question, more of a "who knows wtf we are buying" type comment.

I think it's the lack of uncertainty that allows folk to sell relabelled generics so easily. Slap a decent looking label on something and you can command a ridiculously high price.

I buy my peptides direct from the manufacturer and pay $3.30 for 5mg of GHRP-2.


----------



## cheef

http://www.tashpeptide.com/en/Default.aspx

anyone used these?


----------



## ba baracuss

No but some very nice prices :thumbup1:


----------



## B-50

be aware most of cjc in the market are realy grf its happen cos real cjc is very expensive and it need high technology to produce cjc wchich most of producents cant afford it so its not real deal what the diffrence then ?? grf works same as cjc but has got very short acting time so it has to be used few times a day its not worth it


----------



## jordanwlkp

heard that theres not much difference with cjc or just ghrp on its own...


----------



## 3752

B-50 said:


> be aware most of cjc in the market are realy grf its happen cos real cjc is very expensive and it need high technology to produce cjc wchich most of producents cant afford it so its not real deal what the diffrence then ?? grf works same as cjc but has got very short acting time so it has to be used few times a day its not worth it


this is correct mate and for the multiple injections per day method most are doing GRF 1-29 is better suited....


----------



## Craig660

cheef said:


> http://www.tashpeptide.com/en/Default.aspx
> 
> anyone used these?


Would like to know this also ?


----------



## jordanwlkp

ive ordered from that website,and had parcel delivered 3day later ...will use again defo


----------



## SPIKE1982

When registerin on that site they ask for your buisness type and company name etc,what do you put for that??


----------



## jordanwlkp

i put my paypal ID as my company ,and my name as my name ...

very pleased with paypal payment.


----------



## SPIKE1982

How much was delivery mate?


----------



## jordanwlkp

£25, dhl


----------



## lostwars

some great prices, really like the cost of a 20mg vial of melanotan

gotta get me some, its a well constructed site and its not often phone numbers are supplied so one can check its authenticity


----------



## Cra16

There are many many labs producing peptides in China, only two are licienced and so monitored for quality and contaminants, I know everyone is on a budjet but does no one give a feck about what's in this stuff.

I'd rather pay a fair price an not inject aluminium along with my peps.


----------



## ba baracuss

Cra16 said:


> There are many many labs producing peptides in China, only two are licienced and so monitored for quality and contaminants, I know everyone is on a budjet but does no one give a feck about what's in this stuff.
> 
> I'd rather pay a fair price an not inject aluminium along with my peps.


Do you always use pharma AAS?


----------



## Cra16

ba baracuss said:


> Do you always use pharma AAS?


When possible............... do I pass the test?


----------



## StephenC

Guys, your getting what you pay for, high purity receptor grade peptides are more than 10 x more expensive than the generics are at bulk prices.

Most, including me are using the generics to good enough effect, I will be using the receptor grade as and when funds allow 

One that bug me though are people spouting the figures given by Dat relating to the equal amounts of gh in comparison when using generics as this quite simply won't be the case.

Just be aware of what your buying and how much £ you're sending to these companies as you can't exactly go the cops if they sting you out of a wad of cash.


----------



## ba baracuss

Cra16 said:


> When possible............... do I pass the test?


No, you failed by not saying 'always'. Sorry.


----------



## Cra16

StephenC said:


> Guys, your getting what you pay for, high purity receptor grade peptides are more than 10 x more expensive than the generics are at bulk prices.
> 
> Most, including me are using the generics to good enough effect, I will be using the receptor grade as and when funds allow
> 
> One that bug me though are people spouting the figures given by Dat relating to the equal amounts of gh in comparison when using generics as this quite simply won't be the case.
> 
> Just be aware of what your buying and how much £ you're sending to these companies as you can't exactly go the cops if they sting you out of a wad of cash.


I'm not talking about receptor grade stuff. I talking about if the lab in China is licienced to make the product or not. If not then your relying on the good will of said lab to check for contaminants (they have a poor record on this). I'm sorry but its doesn't even cost double maybe no difference at all if your not buying at rock bottom prices, I still understand people are on tight budjets, just asking if people are taking the risk willingly or if they don't even know the source of their peps?

Just trying to share a little info really. BTW I'm refering specificly to the peps specified in this thread.


----------



## StephenC

ruaidhri said:


> guys sorry for being dumb but can you clear this up for me?
> 
> what are the benefits of peptides? done some reading and all the studies say growth hormone doesn't affect protein synthesis or strength but reduces subcutaneous fat?
> 
> whats the difference between gh and others like ghrp6 and cjc?
> 
> lastly are these totally legal, any sides and would i have to do any sort of pct?
> 
> sorry for all the questions


Have a search for Dutch Scotts post on how gh works mate, very good read.

Gh is synthetic growth hormone as test is synthetic testosterone, the new gh peptides work by "tricking" your pituary into excreting larger than normal amounts of gh, I've written a fair bit about it recently in a thread in the aas section "what is ghrp6" or something like that.

Plenty info around on them mate, go have a read, get a basic understanding of how they work and then ask any specific questions regarding your own personal useage.

As to whether they're legal, they're a research peptide currently being used a lot of clinical trials so not legal for you and I to purchase.

There are various websites on the net selling them, however most sources will now be carrying these


----------



## Rossy Balboa

cheef said:


> http://www.tashpeptide.com/en/Default.aspx
> 
> anyone used these?


I would also like to know this....


----------



## sizar

Rossy Balboa said:


> I would also like to know this....


me too please


----------



## noel

a guy posted earlier saying he had and got the goods within 3 days via DHL..


----------



## Mowgli

Bit late, but chiming in - Tash melanotan and ghrp-6 are g2g. My fat albino mouse now has a sun tan and experiences severe hunger pangs after administration.


----------



## Ramrod

Did you recieve yours ok bud? I placed an order and they sent the tracking number, but it never left China.... got redirected back to them?! Apparently they have re-sent it, we shall see.


----------



## jordanwlkp

send them email or contact them on skype/msn

i have ordered couple times and received goods after 3-4days


----------



## ba baracuss

Mowgli said:


> Bit late, but chiming in - Tash melanotan and ghrp-6 are g2g. My fat albino mouse now has a sun tan and experiences severe hunger pangs after administration.


IIRC, there seemed to be several versions of MT2 for example on the site, at different prices. How did you work out which was best to get?


----------



## Mowgli

I figured that the +/-1% that isn't MT2 is probably melamine, but my mouse doesn't need a particularly long course for it to get some colour. So I went for the value option - 99.0% purity, 10mg.

That works out the cheapest, I believe (other than the 100mg bottles, but didn't fancy those).


----------



## Stufer

Ordered mine on 12th... paid with paypal, apart from payment info i've yet to hear from them, will update asap.


----------



## jordanwlkp

try contact them on skype or msn or via email...


----------



## cheef

ive used tash pep came in 5-6days

had to pay 55 quid delivery tho

got a call saying it had been shipped to germany and had to pay another 20 on top off 35 for vat and shipping with dhl

on the plus side the products are very good


----------



## Hardc0re

35quid shipping, bloody hell. Glad i dont use them.


----------



## cheef

Hardc0re said:


> 35quid shipping, bloody hell. Glad i dont use them.


55 in total lol


----------



## SPIKE1982

The price of their peps is peanunts though...They make up for it on the shipping....


----------



## Hardc0re

cheef said:


> 55 in total lol


I noticed you paid 55 in total, but even 35 is too much, in my opinion. Would have to buy a shed load for it to be worth purchasing from them.


----------



## Ramrod

I still dont have my order, placed and paid for on 31/5!!! 17days..........


----------



## MXD

Thats odd message then pal..


----------



## Rocho

Just a warning guys.

I recentley had an order seized by british border control,

After all the phone conversations i have had (with british border control) regarding importing peptides, it seems that anything coming from china is now suspected to be HGH which is illegal to import.

Even though my parcel contained GHRP-6 and MT2 its unlikley i will get the peptides, More than likley this was due to me refusing to tell them what the vials contained, it may be different if i declaired what they where but im unsure about the laws so just kept quiet!? :whistling:

Another interesting point is i was speaking to someone on the phone and while they where explaining about importing peptides they (accidently???) mensioned a couple of companys they where keeping an eye on, one being TASH PEPTIDES and any parcel sent from there address could be seized!?

Now this is all not solid fact but just what i picked up while speaking to them, And not trying to scare anyone one away from ordering from certain sites.

But just be carefull when ordering from overseas (especially china at the mo). :thumbup1:


----------



## D8on

I ordered from tash took about 4 days to deliver, but it got stopped at customs and they charged me an extra £20 import tax. How do they know how much to tax you if they dont know what is in the parcel because it hadent been opened.


----------



## Rocho

D8on said:


> I ordered from tash took about 4 days to deliver, but it got stopped at customs and they charged me an extra £20 import tax. How do they know how much to tax you if they dont know what is in the parcel because it hadent been opened.


 Hi mate did you declaire what was in the parcel??


----------



## ba baracuss

Fuking customs are a bunch of interfering ****s. Go and earn some money off your own back you leeching ****s :cursing:

The pricks had me once on a UP order and I was fuking fuming about it.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Some recent 'things' I was waiting for were sat with customs for 5 days or so...


----------



## Ramrod

just checked the tracking number tash gave me and it seems it has been returned to them for the second time. It gets as far as the DHL clearance centre and then gets sent back to them, never actually leavs china.


----------



## StephenC

mick_the_brick said:


> Some recent 'things' I was waiting for were sat with customs for 5 days or so...


Snaperoony, but it was longer than 5 days:cursing:


----------



## D8on

Rocho said:


> Hi mate did you declaire what was in the parcel??


No I didnt have to do anything, DHL paid the import fees on my half and then rang me to say they was awaiting payment and will deliver once you pay DHL.


----------



## Hardc0re

mick_the_brick said:


> Some recent 'things' I was waiting for were sat with customs for 5 days or so...


Have had stuff in customs for over a month. But no letter from customs. I only know its at customs due to the courier company telling me on the phone that my stuff is there. Dunno what to do? :confused1:


----------



## DEJ

These guys added me on facebook the other day, seem like a good service. I know **** all about GH lol. I know theres a few peeps off here who are friends with them on fbook as well.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000718324285&ref=ts

Got sent a price list, will get it up if anyones interested..


----------



## jordanwlkp

Hardc0re said:


> Have had stuff in customs for over a month. But no letter from customs. I only know its at customs due to the courier company telling me on the phone that my stuff is there. Dunno what to do? :confused1:


had my parcel hold by customs months ago, never heard of them... i left it and didnt ring them cos inside were raw materials lol ...


----------



## glanzav

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GHRP-6-CJC-1295-bodybuilding-peptides-/250653080186?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item3a5c167a7a

expensive but based in uk with 100% feedback maybe able to knock the price down


----------



## Cra16

glanzav said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GHRP-6-CJC-1295-bodybuilding-peptides-/250653080186?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item3a5c167a7a
> 
> expensive but based in uk with 100% feedback maybe able to knock the price down


selling an unlicenced medication on ebay............ what a retard.


----------



## SPIKE1982

Youd be suprised what gets sold on there if you look hard enough..Some people advertise stuff as something else but you know what they are on about lol...


----------



## Mowgli

ba baracuss said:


> Fuking customs are a bunch of interfering ****s. Go and earn some money off your own back you leeching ****s :cursing:
> 
> The pricks had me once on a UP order and I was fuking fuming about it.


I just received a parcel from UP that was opened by Customs. Contain several blisters of a prescription drug, but wasn't seized and no duty/import tax put on it.. Was quite speechless, especially when I've previously been stung for import tax on something as ridiculous as a cup holder!

Sorry for anyone that's having to deal with customs/extra charges. If you're having problems, speak to Kevin at Tash. He's friendly enough, and they seem to offer decent enough customer service.


----------



## mal

http://www.hygetropin-hgh-uk.com/buy-hygetropin-hgh-registered-online-pharmacy-uk-scotland-domestic-shipping.php

anyone try these,not a bad price imo

ill delete if its against rules


----------



## LittleChris

mal said:


> http://www.hygetropin-hgh-uk.com/buy-hygetropin-hgh-registered-online-pharmacy-uk-scotland-domestic-shipping.php
> 
> anyone try these,not a bad price imo
> 
> ill delete if its against rules


Looks v.expensive to me.


----------



## Rocho

Peptides are a good price but $100 for shipping!!! fcuk that!!


----------



## mal

shipping is free isnt it if your in uk,clic how many boxes and del comes

up as free.


----------



## mal

ye just clicked on 2 boxes and underneath it says shipping etc

free,if you buy say 1000 iu ive not seen it cheaper

anywhere.


----------



## Stufer

Heard back from tashpeptide on 17th, the guy (kevin) took a few days off for the china boat festival.

He got it sent out on the 17th aswell which was good, from the tracking info on TNT's site I can see it actually got into london heathrow by 18.00 on 18th

Checked tracking info when I got in from work this afternoon and it says 'Held Customs, Awaiting Clearance Instructions From Receiver' @ 07.00 this morning.

Its funny - China can get a package from there to the UK in under a day and a half...but our UK guys can't get it to me in double that! (I live in kent so not far from london).

From everyone's experience's seems I have to sit tight and wait!


----------



## TAFFY

one my buddies can get me ghrp-2, 5000mcg for £35 is that good price

same amount cjc £40


----------



## cheef

crap mate tbh 20- 25 absoloute max for either


----------



## WRT

TAFFY said:


> one my buddies can get me ghrp-2, 5000mcg for £35 is that good price
> 
> same amount cjc £40


That's almost double I can get it for so no.


----------



## StephenC

cheef said:


> crap mate tbh 20- 25 absoloute max for either


ouch:rolleyes:


----------



## Hardc0re

Agree with your comment Stephen :innocent:


----------



## StephenC

Hardc0re said:


> Agree with your comment Stephen :innocent:


Us scots are cheap cvnts though :lol:


----------



## Hardc0re

StephenC said:


> Us scots are cheap cvnts though :lol:


And where did all the kwik-saves go! Couldnt beat good old No Frills :thumb:


----------



## Craig660

cheef said:


> crap mate tbh 20- 25 absoloute max for either


Thats still expensive!


----------



## cheef

i know lol i payed no where near that im just saying if you were buying one off someone thats the max id would without ordering of a good site


----------



## 3752

no talk of prices guys can lead to people being scammed


----------



## Stufer

Update of my order -

Was stuck in customs since 21st june, checked tracking yday and has gone from tnt's website, so maybe been shipped back to tashpeptides?

Have emailed kevin over at tash and had a reply with -

'Hello Stuart,

Thanks for your info,

I have let TNT to inquire UK customs, if get any news, i will come back to you.

Thanks for your kind patience'

Will let all know of any changes.


----------



## Duc999

Has anybody used the US sites?

They look expensive but as I'm here in the US now and I don't really want to get caught importing stuff into the USA.

a recommendation on ghrp-6 would be great if anyone has bought it form the US for your Hamster

I used it before, bought in the UK & suffered bad hunger sides.

Bought some over here a while ago and nada, Hamster suffered no hunger sides nothing.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

So has anyone used that Pro Peptides facebook people? Got a friend asking me about it and I see quiet a few people on this site are friends with them.


----------



## mal

he's not cheap mate but sounds like a decent bet.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

mal said:


> he's not cheap mate but sounds like a decent bet.


You talking to me mate? (Not meaning to sound like Robert De Niro) lol


----------



## mal

yes dude like i said not cheap but you can chat away with him

get all the info ya need.europa tan are doing peps,alot cheaper.


----------



## mal

im gonna get some stuff here when i get back from hols,seems ok.

http://europatan.eu/melanotan/bodybuilding-products-c-3.html


----------



## StephenC

Are these peptides really that scarce from your regular sources?


----------



## mal

you ask they dont want to know mate,profit i suppose.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

StephenC said:


> Are these peptides really that scarce from your regular sources?


For my friend he trains at my house and doesn't know anything really about where to get it from (IE he doesn't have a source.)


----------



## 1ntense

mal said:


> yes dude like i said not cheap but you can chat away with him
> 
> get all the info ya need.europa tan are doing peps,alot cheaper.


Have you used them at all mate?

Anyone else use their products? It seems they have a warehouse in the UK.

What about you cannot post up a site that sells GH


----------



## ws0158

any site addresses then as im looking for ghrp 6


----------



## sorebuttman

best sites for peps please chaps?


----------



## Nemises

mal said:


> im gonna get some stuff here when i get back from hols,seems ok.
> 
> http://europatan.eu/melanotan/bodybuilding-products-c-3.html


i hope you realised prices start at....... you need to buy 100 to get that price.


----------



## Kezz

so you are pretty much screwed if they get handed over to customs, or do all packages from abroad go to customs first??


----------



## snakebulge

I've used so you could try http://www.magicskinsolutions.com/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=11

They have a UK warehouse and orders are shipped via RM 2-3 business days. :thumb:


----------



## BigBalls

fukin hell mate that is daylight robbery ,,,,,,,,but thanks anyway pal


----------



## snakebulge

BigBalls said:


> fukin hell mate that is daylight robbery ,,,,,,,,but thanks anyway pal


It might be mate. I just noticed that they sold them. I haven't purchased GHRP/CJC from them and never looked for it elsewhere so didn't know about prices. Was an option but now i know that they're a rip-off if i do ever look for that sort a stuff.


----------



## BigBalls

any one used tashpeptides lately ???


----------



## Kezz

yeah and they got passed to customs yesterday,,, lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Kezz said:


> yeah and they got passed to customs yesterday,,, lol


Oops, hope they get through mate!


----------



## Kezz

thought i would give it a go and then read this thread.....FAIL haha


----------



## BigBalls

seems like everythings getting passed to customs nowadays......pishes me off.


----------



## BigBalls

you will probably get them mate....they probably will just charge you.


----------



## Kezz

they better pass it straight onto me!!!


----------



## Kezz

BigBalls said:


> you will probably get them mate....they probably will just charge you.


 cheeky [email protected] charging!!!


----------



## Kezz

turned up this morn , no problems


----------



## Nemises

Kezz said:


> turned up this morn , no problems


What cjc did you get from them?


----------



## BigBalls

told you Kezz mate lol................now start pinning !!!!!!!


----------



## Razorblade

How much you guys pay for ghrp6?


----------



## Nemises

Razorblade said:


> How much you guys pay for ghrp6?


Cant discuss prices mate

One of the sites mentioned though is probably the cheapest iv seen though


----------



## C19H28O2

Sy. said:


> http://www.prospecbio.com/Hormones/
> 
> BigJoe posted this in the anti-myostatin drug thread


pretty good, legit?


----------



## Replicator

C19H28O2 said:


> pretty good, legit?


Too dear tho


----------



## Replicator

mal said:


> im gonna get some stuff here when i get back from hols,seems ok.
> 
> http://europatan.eu/melanotan/bodybuilding-products-c-3.html


What was the outcome ..........did you make a purchase?.

cheers


----------



## Nemises

Europatan are also expensive unless you buy in bulk. Tash seem reasonable


----------



## Replicator

Nemises said:


> Europatan are also expensive unless you buy in bulk. Tash seem reasonable


yes but it seems there are problems with Tash. if you go throught this thread you will see thier stuff being held by customs and extra deliver payments and the like.

seems like a lot of hassle getting from Tash


----------



## B-GJOE

Not going to mention price, because that is naughty.

But would like to recommend that you lookup British Peptides on Facebook.....


----------



## mal

Replicator said:


> What was the outcome ..........did you make a purchase?.
> 
> cheers


no mate found better,but cant mention them because they sell

roids lol.


----------



## mal

B|GJOE said:


> Not going to mention price, because that is naughty.
> 
> But would like to recommend that you lookup British Peptides on Facebook.....


theres pro peptides on fb too,there not cheap but real gh isnt.


----------



## Replicator

mal said:


> theres pro peptides on fb too,there not cheap but real gh isnt.


the last lot i got was from www.propeptides.net ( who had an ad here ) and they were doing a blowout deal on some stuff (still are on the GHRP-6) and price was okay .


----------



## B-GJOE

British Peptides have an offer on at the moment, this week only.

And I mean a fcuking cracking offer

Absolutely spiffing offer

Not to be missed.

I'll sure you rep me if you look.................


----------



## B-GJOE

B|GJOE said:


> British Peptides have an offer on at the moment, this week only.
> 
> And I mean a fcuking cracking offer
> 
> Absolutely spiffing offer
> 
> Not to be missed.
> 
> I'll sure you rep me if you look.................


Sold out!

Doe5 that mean I can 5ay what the co5t wa5 for 5mg????


----------



## J.E II

joe have you used there products before and were they kosher ?


----------



## Nemises

Replicator said:


> yes but it seems there are problems with Tash. if you go throught this thread you will see thier stuff being held by customs and extra deliver payments and the like.
> 
> seems like a lot of hassle getting from Tash


I got a delivery today no problem, also wrt had no problems.

Acording to traking mime was pased to customs but I didnt get charged


----------



## Replicator

Nemises said:


> I got a delivery today no problem, also wrt had no problems.
> 
> Acording to traking mime was pased to customs but I didnt get charged


Thanks for info Nemesis


----------



## Replicator

B|GJOE said:


> British Peptides have an offer on at the moment, this week only.
> 
> And I mean a fcuking cracking offer
> 
> Absolutely spiffing offer
> 
> Not to be missed.
> 
> I'll sure you rep me if you look.................


I put british peptides in the google ..couldnt find zip


----------



## J.E II

he said facebook thats why.


----------



## Replicator

J.E II said:


> he said facebook thats why.


 Im aware of that (.Im not a member)....but if worth their salt you would think Google would pick em up  :whistling:


----------



## Kezz

B|GJOE said:


> Sold out!
> 
> Doe5 that mean I can 5ay what the co5t wa5 for 5mg????


 lol i saw that too.. so cheap people thought it was fake lol


----------



## welshman

B|GJOE said:


> Sold out!
> 
> Doe5 that mean I can 5ay what the co5t wa5 for 5mg????


Have you ordered fom them before Joe?


----------



## B-GJOE

welshman said:


> Have you ordered fom them before Joe?


Yeah, I ordered off them when they dropped the price to silly money. 4 vials, arrived next day, recorded delivery. Haven't used yet, haven't got slin pins and bac water yet, but have ordered those supplies from ugm


----------



## welshman

B|GJOE said:


> Yeah, I ordered off them when they dropped the price to silly money. 4 vials, arrived next day, recorded delivery. Haven't used yet, haven't got slin pins and bac water yet, but have ordered those supplies from ugm


Cheers Fella, I'll give them a go based on your recommendation :thumbup1:


----------



## arnold84

Has everyone recieved their orders from TASH PEPTIDES? thinking about placing an order with them but scared of it not getting through customs.

And has anyone tried the ghrp6 from there yet?

arnold


----------



## Nemises

arnold84 said:


> Has everyone recieved their orders from TASH PEPTIDES? thinking about placing an order with them but scared of it not getting through customs.
> 
> And has anyone tried the ghrp6 from there yet?
> 
> arnold


Yes made i did abount a month or 2 ago. they gave tracking numbers etc.

however i do not get any hunger, but the back of my neck gets really warm after shoting.


----------



## arnold84

doesnt sound good then mate if you arent getting any hunger after shooting :confused1:


----------



## Nemises

arnold84 said:


> doesnt sound good then mate if you arent getting any hunger after shooting :confused1:


Some people dont though. i did gain some wieght from it.


----------



## jordanwlkp

arnold84 said:


> Has everyone recieved their orders from TASH PEPTIDES? thinking about placing an order with them but scared of it not getting through customs.
> 
> And has anyone tried the ghrp6 from there yet?
> 
> arnold


had stuff of them few weeks ago and its decent ...

not every1 gets mad hunger from it but it still working and ppl are pleased with it


----------



## B-50

am usin tash web as well


----------



## kadath

Did anybody use pure-peptides.com


----------



## henleys

tash still good?


----------



## henleys

...


----------



## henleys

.


----------



## henleys

wow sorry to upset you Sy, deeply sorry.. didn't know typing YES was so taxing.


----------



## tom1234

Tash melanotan is very good.


----------



## only2more-reps

Just placed an order with tash will report on how long it takes.


----------



## DiamondDixie

there is one major rip off site, i'd love to post it, the owner is called phillip hodgkinson


----------



## Doink

Are these guys still decent? Tash...

Ghrp6 prices are pretty good, So is the MT2...just not too convinced Customs won't bend me over....

Anybody ordered succesfully lately?


----------



## Replicator

only2more-reps said:


> Just placed an order with tash will report on how long it takes.


Any update here

Thanks

Rep


----------



## Mrt123

Hi to all,

any1 got good experience with tash ipamorelin / cjc-1293?


----------



## Doink

bump for info


----------



## gymjim

IGF-1 LR3. anybody no anygood trustworthy sites i can buy from, pm details if need be


----------



## Mrt123

Ruggersplayer said:


> IGF-1 LR3. anybody no anygood trustworthy sites i can buy from, pm details if need be


same here, interested in IGF-1 DES even more


----------



## Replicator

Pro Peptides have got an awesome sale on right now

REP


----------



## spudsy

Used peptidesupermarkets recently, decent prices and delivered from china in 6 days.

And they accept paypal


----------



## mal

Replicator said:


> Pro Peptides have got an awesome sale on right now
> 
> REP


have you ordered off that guy?facebook like.


----------



## Replicator

mal said:


> have you ordered off that guy?facebook like.


Im not on face book so didnt know pro peptides were on it!

I order from the site , order always arrives with 10 days

http://www.propeptides.net/

REP


----------



## cheef

how much was postage from propeps mate?


----------



## m575

cheef said:


> how much was postage from propeps mate?


Think it says $12.95 on the site. Have a look


----------



## Emeth

Rocho said:


> Just a warning guys.
> 
> I recentley had an order seized by british border control,
> 
> After all the phone conversations i have had (with british border control) regarding importing peptides, it seems that anything coming from china is now suspected to be HGH which is illegal to import.
> 
> Even though my parcel contained GHRP-6 and MT2 its unlikley i will get the peptides, More than likley this was due to me refusing to tell them what the vials contained, it may be different if i declaired what they where but im unsure about the laws so just kept quiet!? :whistling:
> 
> Another interesting point is i was speaking to someone on the phone and while they where explaining about importing peptides they (accidently???) mensioned a couple of companys they where keeping an eye on, one being TASH PEPTIDES and any parcel sent from there address could be seized!?
> 
> Now this is all not solid fact but just what i picked up while speaking to them, And not trying to scare anyone one away from ordering from certain sites.
> 
> But just be carefull when ordering from overseas (especially china at the mo). :thumbup1:


Hey Rocho,

Thanks for sharing this.. I was worried about this also, and phoned them right away, since they have many nice special peptides.. Anyways, I got in touch with Kevin, very nice guy in terms of customer service, and was told that TNT was the fault for this. In the first half of 2010, TASH Peptide was using TNT to freight parcels from China to UK, but somehow this resulted in many packages getting seized.. From what I understood, TNT would report any packages which was sent from TASH, so the customs could check them out, and probably seize as close as 100% of the parcels.. As soon as TASH turned to use EMS for their main UK courier, all problems went away, and it is still like that.. Have been using them over and over again for the past year, and never lost a pack.. So, if any of you guys order from TASH, then be sure to use EMS for your parcel and it will go straight through.. If you don't like EMS then talk to for instance Kevin, and I am sure he has a solution...

So to sum up the meaning of this post -- Everything is courier related in terms of getting parcels seized; customs have no idea of who TASH are, nor are they surveiling them, just be sure to use the correct courier and everything will be smooth, since this is clearly a courier related problem.. I also lost 2 parcels myself during 2010, and only due to TNT.. So it's good to go/safe to order.. Just wanted to share this as I fell across your post regarding this subject.. Now let's go pin 

Edit: I forgot to include this; for instance - if one from for example Norway should order from TASH, parcels would slip through customs with no worries if carried by FedEx.. But TNT, parcels would get lost.. Just a tip for you all, use the correct courier, it's more important than you think!


----------



## Mrt123

I recieved a package from tash, excellent service and assistance from their side, very happy with it. Now I'll just have to test out his products to see if the stuff works.

Ordered mod grf 1-29(cjc1295 on his site) and ipamorelin


----------



## energize17

yh i recived my stuff today woke up was there someone in the house signed for it so yay

Ordered 15 GHRP-6 they came within one week of ordering

was always suspicious of there low prices and when they arrived they were all in vials so actually could have been anything in them as they were unlabbled and there was no invoice or piece of paper to say what your order was. so pinned around a 100 mcg 15 minuets ago and i now know what it feels like to be starving and to be deprived of food i understand how them fatties on fat camp feel:crying:


----------



## Mrt123

energize17 said:


> yh i recived my stuff today woke up was there someone in the house signed for it so yay
> 
> Ordered 15 GHRP-6 they came within one week of ordering
> 
> was always suspicious of there low prices and when they arrived they were all in vials so actually could have been anything in them as they were unlabbled and there was no invoice or piece of paper to say what your order was. so pinned around a 100 mcg 15 minuets ago and i now know what it feels like to be starving and to be deprived of food i understand how them fatties on fat camp feel:crying:


hahaha nice one


----------



## Replicator

cheef said:


> how much was postage from propeps mate?


Shipping Times & Cost:

USA & Canada - 2-4 days

International - 5-10 days

Flat rate - $12.95


----------



## james12345

Anyone used online sources for igf1 des?


----------



## james12345

Sy. said:


> propeptides mate
> 
> Anyone used MGF?


have you used the des from propeptides or not mate?


----------



## james12345

Sy. said:


> Nope just know they sell it. I know of a source that sells clinical grade peps but not sure on ££'s of them


If your thinking of a highly renowned member of the peptide community who has his own forum with a source then he doesn't stock igf 

Pm me if its anyone else though please


----------



## 3752

Emeth said:


> Hey Rocho,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this.. I was worried about this also, and phoned them right away, since they have many nice special peptides.. Anyways, I got in touch with Kevin, very nice guy in terms of customer service, and was told that TNT was the fault for this. In the first half of 2010, TASH Peptide was using TNT to freight parcels from China to UK, but somehow this resulted in many packages getting seized.. From what I understood, TNT would report any packages which was sent from TASH, so the customs could check them out, and probably seize as close as 100% of the parcels.. As soon as TASH turned to use EMS for their main UK courier, all problems went away, and it is still like that.. Have been using them over and over again for the past year, and never lost a pack.. So, if any of you guys order from TASH, then be sure to use EMS for your parcel and it will go straight through.. If you don't like EMS then talk to for instance Kevin, and I am sure he has a solution...
> 
> So to sum up the meaning of this post -- Everything is courier related in terms of getting parcels seized; customs have no idea of who TASH are, nor are they surveiling them, just be sure to use the correct courier and everything will be smooth, since this is clearly a courier related problem.. I also lost 2 parcels myself during 2010, and only due to TNT.. So it's good to go/safe to order.. Just wanted to share this as I fell across your post regarding this subject.. Now let's go pin
> 
> Edit: I forgot to include this; for instance - if one from for example Norway should order from TASH, parcels would slip through customs with no worries if carried by FedEx.. But TNT, parcels would get lost.. Just a tip for you all, use the correct courier, it's more important than you think!


Nice post anyone would think you was connected to TASH but obviously you couldn't be as this post would be deemed advertising and that is wrong

At the moment with the big sale at pro peptide they in my opinion are the place to order, I have a mate who orders from TASH and is very happy but you cannot argue with the sale at PP


----------



## Wannaberipped

What about Extreme Peptides?


----------



## james12345

Pscarb said:


> Nice post anyone would think you was connected to TASH but obviously you couldn't be as this post would be deemed advertising and that is wrong
> 
> At the moment with the big sale at pro peptide they in my opinion are the place to order, I have a mate who orders from TASH and is very happy but you cannot argue with the sale at PP


Paul have you used pro peptides? Any problems with customs?


----------



## energize17

i may be on the wrong site but Pro peptides stuff does look expensive compared to tash. (no im not a tash rep lol)

but pro pep shipping is much less.


----------



## james12345

energize17 said:


> i may be on the wrong site but Pro peptides stuff does look expensive compared to tash. (no im not a tash rep lol)
> 
> but pro pep shipping is much less.


Tash don't produce/stock igf mate.


----------



## energize17

james12345 said:


> Tash don't produce/stock igf mate.


 Double post 20 push ups lol

Yh I know tash don't sell IGF but all there other peptides are a fraction of the price that is what I meant.


----------



## james12345

energize17 said:


> Double post 20 push ups lol
> 
> Yh I know tash don't sell IGF but all there other peptides are a fraction of the price that is what I meant.


Yeah i know that 

Pro peptides sale over before i got chance to order too..


----------



## SteamRod

I used bulkpeptides.com 10 vials of each for not a bad price.


----------



## Wannaberipped

Pscarb said:


> Nice post anyone would think you was connected to TASH but obviously you couldn't be as this post would be deemed advertising and that is wrong
> 
> At the moment with the big sale at pro peptide they in my opinion are the place to order, I have a mate who orders from TASH and is very happy but you cannot argue with the sale at PP


this the .net site? cause there prices are double what extreme peptides are?


----------



## newbie 99

Alrite lads.. im a little confused still after reading all this... what benefit do peptides and a.i's have ?( what do they do?) and would they benefit me with dbol, test e cycle-- 40mg p/d & 300mg x2 each wk... not sure if it makes any difference but ive just finished the 4 wk on dbol.. another 6 wk on test left ????????


----------



## Replicator

newbie 99 said:


> Alrite lads.. im a little confused still after reading all this... what benefit do peptides and a.i's have ?( what do they do?) and would they benefit me with dbol, test e cycle-- 40mg p/d & 300mg x2 each wk... not sure if it makes any difference but ive just finished the 4 wk on dbol.. another 6 wk on test left ????????


This will give you some idea

http://www.ghrp2.com/

Rep


----------



## Replicator

PP have a cracking sale on right now

Rep


----------



## james12345

Replicator said:


> PP have a cracking sale on right now
> 
> Rep


Pro peptides don't so I'm assuming your talking about precision peptides? You wouldn't honestly buy from them would you?


----------



## Replicator

james12345 said:


> Pro peptides don't so I'm assuming your talking about precision peptides? You wouldn't honestly buy from them would you?


yes i have and all okay .

why wouldnt you buy from them like ?

rep


----------



## Duc999

The number of people that have been scammed is shocking, including me!

Stocked up with junk.


----------



## turbovan

Got mine from Pro Peptides no prob.


----------



## Jamzz

Anyone recommend a site where i can get igf-lr3 and bac water in the uk?? Bac-water.co.uk doesn't ansewr phone or email and is always out of stock! And dont want overseas sites, worrying bout customs and long delivey time etc.

let me know guys plz


----------



## The Big Dog

I'm looking at igf-1 and not sure what route to take-

Pharma @ 100mcg or IGF king @ 1000mcg

The price for pharma is just under 3 x more than IGF king. Is it worth the premium against results/quality?


----------



## gymjim

The BIG dog, are you talking about a ''facebook'' group with regards to the IGF King and IGF (Pharma?)


----------



## The Big Dog

Facebook PP yes!


----------



## m575

Is it the same as the .net site or are they different companys altogether?


----------



## The Big Dog

I would say No.


----------



## gymjim

Ha thought so big dog mate. Very Very Expensive tho for other things i see..... pm me for details.....


----------



## stevo99

what site are u guys on about here?


----------



## Goldigger

I've been looking at GH and then came accross this ghrp-6, I'm not looking to bulk up on it.

I'm more after the healing of injuries effect. plus the cost compared to GH is more friendly 

Has anyone had any good results with injury healing?

I had a maci stage 2 to repair a torn menicus, that envolves taking a sample of cartlidge and growing it in the lab. 6 weeks later they graft it into the tear.

I still have a bit of trouble with it and hoped that this might just help things along a bit.

Pro pep still the place to get it?

What the difference between GHRP-6 and [D-Lys3]-GHRP-6?

Cheers


----------



## freeline

just ordered some igf lr3 from PP


----------



## Jamzz

has any1 used anabolicpeptides/hyperpeptides? come across it searchin 4 uk sourc 4 my bac and peps, any1 used, feedbak?


----------



## tcastle

SteamRod said:


> I used bulkpeptides.com 10 vials of each for not a bad price.


And was the quality OK ?

I'm thinkin 'bout ordering there too.


----------



## Replicator

Pro Peps got cracking sale on today if anyone interested

Rep


----------



## Goldigger

Replicator said:


> Pro Peps got cracking sale on today if anyone interested
> 
> Rep


Thanks..

Is there any guides on preparation? Does it matter where i inject? I would have thought as ghrp is stimulating your own body into releasing gh then it wouldn't make any difference if I injected it into the site of an injury or somewhere else?

How many doses does one 5mg vial make when mixed with the 3ml sterile water? (So I know how many I need)

Do I mix it with the Sterile water 3ml that comes with the ghrp package, or get bacteriostatic water and use that? Or are they the same thing?

TIA


----------



## Replicator

Inject Subq

best with bacteriostatic water

I put 2.5 ml in my 5mg vial then I only need 10 iu to get my 200mcg dose

adding 3 ml would complicate the math a bit , why not just put in 2.5ml and keep it simple.

Rep


----------



## Nemises

do u not mean 10iu =200mcg?


----------



## Replicator

Nemises said:


> do u not mean 10iu =200mcg?


edited cheers .....................I was getting myself mixed up there for a mo LOL

Rep


----------



## Nemises

its easy done. I think there is a peptide calculator. It was linked in a thread on here.


----------



## Goldigger

Replicator said:


> Inject Subq
> 
> best with bacteriostatic water
> 
> I put 2.5 ml in my 5mg vial then I only need 10 iu to get my 200mcg dose
> 
> adding 3 ml would complicate the math a bit , why not just put in 2.5ml and keep it simple.
> 
> Rep


Thanks..

With the ghrp-6 at pro peps they sell it in a package, 5mg + 3ml sterile water, i assumed you just dumped in the full 3ml as per their directions for use.

So i'm best of buying single vials and seperate bacteriostatic water?

I was only going to use the 100mcg does as thats what i read posted here was recommended. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html

If i mix 5mg with 2.5ml of bw how many does will that give me if i want 100mcg? 50?? :confused1:


----------



## Goldigger

Nemises said:


> its easy done. I think there is a peptide calculator. It was linked in a thread on here.


http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

what about tashpeptides?

edit: I just went through the thread (should've done before) and seen all the info about tash so the question's been answered cheers


----------



## Goldigger

I've ordered from pro peps, already on there way..

regarding the slin pins, Terumo Syringe 1ml Insulin (U100) with 29g x 0.5" needle x100 do the job?

If i add 2.5ml bac water to 5mg ghrp-6 and i want a 100mcg dose, 5 iu on the slin pin or 5th tick?

5MG GHRP-6 = 5000mcg/50 = 100mcg

1ML of water = 100iu/50 = 2iu per shot

2.5ml of water = 250iu/50 = 5iu per shot

Cheers

Once mixed how long can it keep for in the fridge? also keep the unmixed powder in the fridge to?


----------



## Replicator

Goldigger said:


> I've ordered from pro peps, already on there way..
> 
> regarding the slin pins, Terumo Syringe 1ml Insulin (U100) with 29g x 0.5" needle x100 do the job?
> 
> If i add 2.5ml bac water to 5mg ghrp-6 and i want a 100mcg dose, 5 iu on the slin pin or 5th tick?
> 
> 5MG GHRP-6 = 5000mcg/50 = 100mcg
> 
> 1ML of water = 100iu/50 = 2iu per shot
> 
> 2.5ml of water = 250iu/50 = 5iu per shot
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Once mixed how long can it keep for in the fridge? also keep the unmixed powder in the fridge to?


 Put 2.5 ml in the 5mg vial then you only need 5 iu to get 100mcg dose

50 doses

the ones i use are BD Micro Fine 0.33mm (30G) x 8mm

it will keep in the fridge long enough till you have used it

Rep


----------



## freeline

i ordered from propeptides and they delivered within 5 days. just offering that piece of info.


----------



## Goldigger

I ordered mine on a sunday and turned up 9 days later (uk)

Whats the protocol on taking a a pre work out drink after a shot? 20 mins ok?


----------



## dt36

freeline said:


> i ordered from propeptides and they delivered within 5 days. just offering that piece of info.


Found them to be a really efficient company too. Perfect delivery yesterday, and no issues with customs or import duties.


----------



## Goldigger

Dose w/o food

Administration should ideally be done on either an empty stomach or with only protein in the stomach. Fats & carbs blunt GH release. So administer the peptides and wait about 20 minutes (no more then 30 but no less then 15 minutes) to eat. AT that point the GH pulse has about hit the peak and you can eat what you want.

Does this mean i have to eat? or can i just take my shot before bed and try and get to sleep.. This stuff makes me really hungry which will keep me awake if my stomach is rumbling!


----------



## Wannaberipped

Wow, seriously propeptides is very expensive when compared to ergopep and extreme peptides


----------



## xtical

Jamzz said:


> has any1 used anabolicpeptides/hyperpeptides? come across it searchin 4 uk sourc 4 my bac and peps, any1 used, feedbak?


So from all these guys here, not a soul has any input on any UK site, that aren't Facebook linked at all?

No body got a Peptide tale of a fair priced UK vendor, where they also felt the product was the REAL DEAL???

(Dyam, so much for the British empire, aye?)


----------



## xtical

Wannaberipped said:


> Wow, seriously propeptides is very expensive when compared to ergopep and extreme peptides


Is this your source? Please share your experience with them if it is. Any boarder/customs issues? Big on shipping fees or not?

Looks amazing compare to many of the others.


----------



## xtical

Thanks for your promptness on this one Sy. I've sent a message to Ego's. I'm the sort of dude like the father of the kid in, "Every body hates Chris" (But not 6'5" LOL). I'll balance out the shipping, moneygram, do the conversion and see it out pennies in the £pound.

This morning I WAS going to purchase

1 GHRP-2 5mg/ BW x 2 / 1 CJC 1295 w/o DAC. From a UK site based now Luton that has already been mentioned here...

The fee, well it looked like half a tonne (Talking weight not price here)... I could feel them tugging hard at my undies going to the rape mount... Had to cancel that and stay a a** virgin. They fail to inform prices are pre-VAT, then stick on extra postage...

Then on reflection, with all the poor posture from reading and stoke of that near rape experience I'm gonna need that agent ASAP to lower my stress levels. So like ya self, Bee-likes to money gram!

I believe I'll be going with the Pep direct. With pence not pounds for their BW, I feel the UK price is more consensual. Thanks to you and others here I won't be getting, "Jodie Fostered a.k.a. - The Accussed"!

Rule britannia hotels. Long Live UK-muscles - HIP HOP HOO RAYY


----------



## spudsy

I have mentioned them before in this thread but i'll do it again, Ive been using peptidessupermarket. prices are good ( althoguth postage was a bit steep) and they were very efficient....bout 9 days to deliver iirc.And they take paypal.

Sailed through customs with out problems on the 2 occasions ive used em and would use them again without doubt.


----------



## Goldigger

Any one notice that the hunger side effect seems to subside after a few days of taking ghrp-6??

First few days it was bad, no it's hardly noticable..


----------



## Jamzz

bin usin hyperpeptides.co.uk for a few orders and the peps aree bang on,delivery comes in 2 days tops, comms are top notch better than any other pep site iv used so im appy! no one else ere used 'em???


----------



## xtical

Jamzz said:


> bin usin hyperpeptides.co.uk for a few orders and the peps aree bang on,delivery comes in 2 days tops, comms are top notch better than any other pep site iv used so im appy! no one else ere used 'em???


There "apppear" NOT to offer any discount on their site multil buys... Unless you can tell us different...


----------



## Guest

Jamzz said:


> bin usin hyperpeptides.co.uk for a few orders and the peps aree bang on,delivery comes in 2 days tops, comms are top notch better than any other pep site iv used so im appy! no one else ere used 'em???


anyone else used the hyperpeptides website or peptidessupermarket website before?


----------



## xtical

leeroy_davies said:


> anyone else used the hyperpeptides website or peptidessupermarket website before?


I've looked mailed and ordered from "hyper" but there is always something up with their site for me and I'm not too pleased bout the prices.

I found the following today and the prices for a UK supplier look SWEEEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!

http://www.anabolic-juice.com/peptides.html?limit=all

However I've not heard of them before, and they have responded to a mail regarding "payment alternatives", but when I asked my top 5 questions that are;

1, What is the purity of your GHRP-1 (Does it come with a copy of a lab certificate)?

2, Where do your peptides originate from (UK, US, Asia etc)?

3, Your Sermorelin, is it GRF(1-29) modified? (Does it come with a copy of a lab certificate)?

4, Do you provide CJC-1295 WITHOUT DAC?

5, Where are you based in the UK, and what is the time estimate for a delivery to the West Midlands from where you are in days? (I'm assuming that at a flat rate of £15, being near 2.5times the rate of Royal mail special delivery at this weight that they will be sent via a swift/tractable method.

I didn't hear bo-peep back from them. Now some folk may think I'm being Anal, but I'm going to be putting this stuff in my body, PLUS I'm paying them, so I wanna KNOW not think as best I can that the product I'm getting isn't bath salt, Talc and creatine.

As for what I thought was going to be good http://www.peptides-direct.com/, well I ordered last week. Order stuck on awaiting payment, funds not left my account, no reponse from a number of messages set to direct email, plus via the forms on the site. So I've concerns there as card details have been sent, but folk in this thread have given them the ok.

What a Royal firking bakers palava...

So to recap, I'm hoping that a reader will have something positive to tell me about anabolic-juice.com


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

I usually ask them to point me somewhere where I could get a bit of feedback about their site. not many are able to do it. I've just sent a message to anabolic-juice let's see what they say

Edit: I've ordered from tash and the delivery was quick and communication spot on


----------



## TAFFY

xtical said:


> I've looked mailed and ordered from "hyper" but there is always something up with their site for me and I'm not too pleased bout the prices.
> 
> I found the following today and the prices for a UK supplier look SWEEEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!
> 
> http://www.anabolic-juice.com/peptides.html?limit=all
> 
> However I've not heard of them before, and they have responded to a mail regarding "payment alternatives", but when I asked my top 5 questions that are;
> 
> 1, What is the purity of your GHRP-1 (Does it come with a copy of a lab certificate)?
> 
> 2, Where do your peptides originate from (UK, US, Asia etc)?
> 
> 3, Your Sermorelin, is it GRF(1-29) modified? (Does it come with a copy of a lab certificate)?
> 
> 4, Do you provide CJC-1295 WITHOUT DAC?
> 
> 5, Where are you based in the UK, and what is the time estimate for a delivery to the West Midlands from where you are in days? (I'm assuming that at a flat rate of £15, being near 2.5times the rate of Royal mail special delivery at this weight that they will be sent via a swift/tractable method.
> 
> I didn't hear bo-peep back from them. Now some folk may think I'm being Anal, but I'm going to be putting this stuff in my body, PLUS I'm paying them, so I wanna KNOW not think as best I can that the product I'm getting isn't bath salt, Talc and creatine.
> 
> As for what I thought was going to be good http://www.peptides-direct.com/, well I ordered last week. Order stuck on awaiting payment, funds not left my account, no reponse from a number of messages set to direct email, plus via the forms on the site. So I've concerns there as card details have been sent, but folk in this thread have given them the ok.
> 
> What a Royal firking bakers palava...
> 
> So to recap, I'm hoping that a reader will have something positive to tell me about anabolic-juice.com


just wondering if you heard anything more from these mate the prices on there cheep,the kigtropin good price ive heard good feedback from this product to!!


----------



## TAFFY

xtical said:


> I've looked mailed and ordered from "hyper" but there is always something up with their site for me and I'm not too pleased bout the prices.
> 
> I found the following today and the prices for a UK supplier look SWEEEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!
> 
> http://www.anabolic-juice.com/peptides.html?limit=all
> 
> However I've not heard of them before, and they have responded to a mail regarding "payment alternatives", but when I asked my top 5 questions that are;
> 
> 1, What is the purity of your GHRP-1 (Does it come with a copy of a lab certificate)?
> 
> 2, Where do your peptides originate from (UK, US, Asia etc)?
> 
> 3, Your Sermorelin, is it GRF(1-29) modified? (Does it come with a copy of a lab certificate)?
> 
> 4, Do you provide CJC-1295 WITHOUT DAC?
> 
> 5, Where are you based in the UK, and what is the time estimate for a delivery to the West Midlands from where you are in days? (I'm assuming that at a flat rate of £15, being near 2.5times the rate of Royal mail special delivery at this weight that they will be sent via a swift/tractable method.
> 
> I didn't hear bo-peep back from them. Now some folk may think I'm being Anal, but I'm going to be putting this stuff in my body, PLUS I'm paying them, so I wanna KNOW not think as best I can that the product I'm getting isn't bath salt, Talc and creatine.
> 
> As for what I thought was going to be good http://www.peptides-direct.com/, well I ordered last week. Order stuck on awaiting payment, funds not left my account, no reponse from a number of messages set to direct email, plus via the forms on the site. So I've concerns there as card details have been sent, but folk in this thread have given them the ok.
> 
> What a Royal firking bakers palava...
> 
> So to recap, I'm hoping that a reader will have something positive to tell me about anabolic-juice.com


just wondering if you heard anything more from these mate the prices on there cheep,the kigtropin good price ive heard good feedback from this product to!!


----------



## Goldigger

I was wondering if anybody went to the trouble of getting there peps tested? I've only been on ghrp-6 for 9 days and i already feel a diffence in my joints, Im sceptical its down to the ghrp-6 unless im injecting anti inflammatories.

I'm on no AAS just ON's 100% whey and applied nutriceuticals lit up pre workout...which i must add i really like..plus all my other vits, minerals, etc..

Maybe the lit up is working really well for me and the ghrp-6 is doing bugger all yet, or there working well together in some way..who know's

What use is a lab certificate with any peps? whats to say they are genuine certs?

I'm going to visit the doc's for some blood tests and see what they show, then another maybe in a few months..


----------



## xtical

TAFFY said:


> just wondering if you heard anything more from these mate the prices on there cheep,the kigtropin good price ive heard good feedback from this product to!!


Hiya Taffy,

In short;

- Hyper's prices I don't like really, they were going to be a last resort to trying my luck with non-uk and customs.

- Pep-direct, I've not heard a peep from, given up on them altogether.

*- Ana-Juice, Had lenghty discussion with the guy over there, its actually China, not UK based. My order has been placed, now I wait.*

- I can't comment on the kigtropin. First I'd heard of it to be honest.

Hope that answers your question, have a good one!


----------



## xtical

Goldigger said:


> ....Maybe the lit up is working really well for me and the ghrp-6 is doing bugger all yet, or there working well together in some way..who know's
> 
> What use is a lab certificate with any peps? whats to say they are genuine certs?


I did wonder about agents doing "bugger" all, therefore I planned ahead to take the GHRP-2 & Mod GF-129 cocktail in isolation, other than L-Glutamine, Multi vits-min's.

You are right about the labs certificates on reflection, it's likely that they will be in mandarin or Cantonese anyways. However it's all about personal judgement and gut instinct with these things when you are trying not to get scammed. Balance, price, location, seller's feedback communication/how willing they are to bend over backwards to provide information, and previous buyer feedback, that may not always be genuine&#8230; Like you say yourself, time will tell.

Very best of luck with your products, Train smart, rest well Golddigger. I expect to hear you experience in due course.

Peace


----------



## xtical

Lee Maggs said:


> Anyone tried ergopep? Seem to good 2 be true?!?!?!


I did contact them a while back with general questions, didn't hear anything back...


----------



## TAFFY

xtical said:


> Hiya Taffy,
> 
> In short;
> 
> - Hyper's prices I don't like really, they were going to be a last resort to trying my luck with non-uk and customs.
> 
> - Pep-direct, I've not heard a peep from, given up on them altogether.
> 
> *- Ana-Juice, Had lenghty discussion with the guy over there, its actually China, not UK based. My order has been placed, now I wait.*
> 
> - I can't comment on the kigtropin. First I'd heard of it to be honest.
> 
> Hope that answers your question, have a good one!


ok thanks mate well there prices look ok to me i might give the kigtropin a go see how i get on ive heard more good than bad to be honest,but

tha goes for most hgh i suppose!!


----------



## TAFFY

by the way B/C what was the shipping costs!!


----------



## Goldigger

**you cannot place site names that sell GH on the forum**


----------



## massmansteve

That site looks too good to be true, and if its not UK based whats the chances they just take your money. Also i didnt think we could post discussion on these sites selling *other items* although im interested to hear if anyone has rec'd anything from them


----------



## TAFFY

I thinking the same sounds to be true!!


----------



## gymjim

Well you can pay by paypal, so really they never have chance of taking ure money, as you can make a dispute file in your favour if you do not get the goods?


----------



## TAFFY

be interesting to see if anyone has ordered of them or know anyone has just seen there price on hyg thats good price if all ok!!


----------



## Goldigger

gymjim said:


> Well you can pay by paypal, so really they never have chance of taking ure money, as you can make a dispute file in your favour if you do not get the goods?


Depending on what you bought from them being legal or not.. I doubt you would be able to dispute buying controlled substances through paypal?

It could be a right pain in the but..proving its for personal use etc..

Just a thought..


----------



## xtical

TAFFY said:


> by the way B/C what was the shipping costs!!


If the B/C referred to my avatar in asking the question about Anabo-juice site then it's £15 flat rate shipping regardless of what you have ordered. Additionally Taff I've place an order with them, the communication (That's 8 hours ahead) has been ok. I'm told it's been delayed a day due to waiting on some PT-141. That Saga continues. Will let you (All) know how that goes. :whistling:

Peps direct:confused1:Well, the Order Date: 10th Jun 2011. Then I attempted to communicate with them via direct email and website for days after.... I gave up on them to be honest:cursing:. Then I get a mail/message today stating,

"Peptides Direct Said:

Hi, Sorry, the website wasnt meant to go live yet but our web man got a bit carried away. Can you just confirm you would still like to go ahead with the order.

Many Thanks

Marcus

Team PD --------------------------

7 working days/11days waiting for a reply.... I think not, all I'll get from them is there BS-water. Or should that say BS & BS water.


----------



## Goldigger

Ok I'm sceptical about this ghrp-6, I got a load from pro peps..

I thought I'd try this for my joint issues, major one being a torn meniscus.

I've had an arthroscopy on it, which made it worse. Then last year I had a stage 2 maci, this involves taking a biopsie of the meniscus. This is then sent to a lab and grown on a matrix until they have enough cells, normally 6 weeks.

This is then grafted into the knee to repair the damaged part of the meniscus.

All was going ok up to about 6 weeks ago..its been nagging me ever since.

After reading about various people injecting ghrp-6 at the site of injury and getting good results, I thought I'd give it a try. Although I'm sceptical if this works as ghrp-6 has to signal the pituitary and hypothalamus to release GH, which would then travel around the body and not necessarily where you want it.

So I injected it into my knee last night before bed, through one of the scars from the arthroscopy..

This morning I got up and hardly any pain..

It's makes me thing I've injected a pain killer..

The only other way I can see this working is through what they call prolotherapy, injections of an non active irritating substance into the region of tendons and ligaments.

This then re-initiates the inflammation process that deposits new additional fibers to repair an injury...obviously this wouldn't happen over night..

I've read numerous reports on docs in the US injecting rhgh into the joint space and getting cartilage to grow back..this might be my next port of call..


----------



## Goldigger

Vin said:


> I think you're more likely to be pain free due to having a good day rather than GHRP6. it will help but it'll take some time, according to dosage, frequency and consistency. BTW are you using CJC as well?


Trust me I've had pain every day since the op, yesterday was bothering me quite a bit on a scale of 1 to 10..10 being bad it was a 6/7.

Today I'm on a 1, which ive not been on for the last 6 weeks.

How much difference will the cjc make? I've contemplatee taking it..do I get with or without dac?

Cheers


----------



## xtical

TAFFY said:


> just wondering if you heard anything more from these mate the prices on there cheep,the kigtropin good price ive heard good feedback from this product to!!


Check out this thread Taffy, if may be of use to you.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/80753-kigtropin-hgh.html


----------



## TAFFY

xtical said:


> Check out this thread Taffy, if may be of use to you.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/80753-kigtropin-hgh.html


thanks mate i have read that but like most products you get mixed reviews i know boys in my gym have switched from using hyg and others to kigtropin and are loving it noe sides at'al!! keep us updated with your order from anabolic-juice!!


----------



## wakuja

has anyone tried http://www.musclestronger.com ?

They write: "all the orders will be remailed from the usa and uk or spain, 100% safe"

But shipping costs are really high.


----------



## Goldigger

Vin said:


> Here you'll find the answers, also under protocol you'll find suggested dosage for injury recovery:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html


Thanks for the link VIN, I've read that link before over and over again before i ended up on this thread...

But im still confused..on pro peps there is

CJC-1295

CJC-1295 DAC

CJC-1293(MOD GRF-129)

PScarbs thread mentions the CJC-1295 but refers to it as GRF-129 W/O dac if im not mistaken..

Whats the difference between the 3? which one am after?

TIA


----------



## Goldigger

Am i correct in saying that CJC-1295 w/o DAC and cjc1293/Mod GRF(1-29) are the same peptide? using this your baseline GH levels are unaffected, but the spikes are maximized?

CJC1295 (with DAC) gives you a feminine growth hormone release pattern and a higher baseline with lower spikes, sometimes refered to as GH bleed?

Looks like i need the CJC-1295 w/o DAC or cjc1293/Mod GRF(1-29)


----------



## ReRaise

Just wondering guys, on Tashpeptides, would you go for the 99% purity or 99.5% for a small amount more cash? Much difference in the 0.5%? (GHRP 6)

Also if I'm wanting CJC-1295 (without DAC) from that site, what exactly do I go for. The CJC1295 on the site is long acting, according to them, and I can't see MOD GRF 1-29.....is this the one I need: 'GRF (human)'?

A link to the CJC 1295 (without DAC) would be much appreciated, cheers lads.

EDIT: is this the stuff......even though it says 'long acting'? http://www.tashpeptide.com/en/medic/hot_products_detail.aspx?Id=1806


----------



## Goldigger

wakuja said:


> has anyone tried http://www.musclestronger.com ?
> 
> They write: "all the orders will be remailed from the usa and uk or spain, 100% safe"
> 
> But shipping costs are really high.


Didn't think we could post links to sites that sell hgh or gear?


----------



## ReRaise

Goldigger said:


> Am i correct in saying that CJC-1295 w/o DAC and cjc1293/Mod GRF(1-29) are the same peptide?


Would like to know this also. At tashpeptides they describe their cjc1295 as 'long acting', and I can't see cjc1295 without DAC there, so do i need to buy cjc1293/Mod GRF (1-29)?


----------



## gymjim

CJC has a active life of 7-8 days i belive..... hense why its advertised as '' long acting''


----------



## gingerteef

Hey Vin, what have ur rats used from ergopep? Did you get good results?


----------



## gingerteef

Cheers bro. Gonna order some igf DES from them once I get the western union up and running.


----------



## Goldigger

Pro Peptides are having a blow out sale today

Please can someone confirm if if CJC1295 is grf mod129?

On the email i recieved they have

CJC1295

CJC1295 DAC

CJC1293

On their site they also list CJC-1293(MOD GRF[1-29]

I was under the impression that CJC1295 is the same as the CJC-1293(MOD GRF[1-29]


----------



## Goldigger

Vin said:


> You want the CJC 1295 without DAC


Thanks Vin...have some Green


----------



## ReRaise

Vin said:


> You want the CJC 1295 without DAC


As in the one listed on the site as 'CJC 1295'? ......i know i'm being dumb, it's just that there isn't one that specifically says 'without DAC'.


----------



## xtical

Little update on:

*a - peptides-direct.com*

*
b - anabolic-juice.com*

*a)*

After hearing 11days later after my first attempt that they had site issues I dared to dip their waters again on the following.

3 x Bacteriostatic Water - 4ml Vial (Plus postage)...

Thought it would be worth it seen as it was the cheapest I had seen for BAC-H2o. Not even a quid for 10ml more than I've seen.... Ordered 21st June... All I've heard after a number of mails sent to them...

B) I've been having regular contact with these guys. I had my order split up and I've been assured that I will be having "free" samples for waiting. I have 2 tracking numbers that I've checked via international postage site. It is linked to Parcel force, and it's "Expected" middle of next week. So far I can't fault AJ on customer service, and I was also offered a full refund in the period the of time just after 48hrs, as this is when I expected to be able to track my items.

I will feedback what I can on administration of product as they come in.

In the mean time, can anyone please share a VALUE link on BAC-Water, that they have USED?


----------



## xtical

Vin said:


> http://bacteriostaticwater.co.uk/


Thanks Vin, I've seen that site on my late night searches, but thought there may be somewhere/one out there that is kind to me pocket.


----------



## Goldigger

ReRaise said:


> As in the one listed on the site as 'CJC 1295'? ......i know i'm being dumb, it's just that there isn't one that specifically says 'without DAC'.


I had a look on there site, it is a little confusing.

But I think your after this http://www.tashpeptide.com/en/medic/hot_products_detail.aspx?Id=1806

But cheaper on pro peptides at $10 a vial In todays blow out sale

http://www.propeptides.net/cjc1295-spring-blow-out


----------



## Goldigger

I checked the sequence with the CJC and ghrp basics thread, it looks to be the correct one for CJC-1295 w/o dac

-- replace the 2nd, 8th, 15th & 27th amino acids & get modified GRF(1-29) or CJC-1295 w/o the DAC (i.e. the part that will bind to albumin & make the half-life days) (Tyr-DAla-Asp-Ala-Ile-Phe-Thr-Gln-Ser-Tyr-Arg-Lys-Val-Leu-Ala-Gln-Leu-Ser-Ala-Arg-Lys-Leu-Leu-Gln-Asp-Ile-Leu-Ser-Arg-NH2) = Half-life at least 30 minutes or so - Ref-5

(Tyr-DAla-Asp-Ala-Ile-Phe-Thr-Gln-Ser-Tyr-Arg-Lys-Val-Leu-Ala-Gln-Leu-Ser-Ala-Arg-Lys-Leu-Leu-Gln-Asp-Ile-Leu-Ser-Arg-NH2) = Half-life at least 30 minutes or so

The one I linked to on Tash earlier

http://www.tashpeptide.com/en/medic/hot_products_detail.aspx?Id=1806


----------



## Oggy7

I just ordered from https://europatan.eu/melanotan/index.php GHRP-6 plus 1ml vial water for £25 delivered by special mail.

Seems like the best UK site. Might try hyper peptides next time as they are a bit cheaper but wanted to have the GHRP-6 delivered asap to get started right away and hyper peptides bac water is in 10ml vials that cost £8, probably better if buying more peptides.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

Oggy7 said:


> I just ordered from https://europatan.eu/melanotan/index.php GHRP-6 plus 1ml vial water for £25 delivered by special mail.
> 
> Seems like the best UK site. Might try hyper peptides next time as they are a bit cheaper but wanted to have the GHRP-6 delivered asap to get started right away and hyper peptides bac water is in 10ml vials that cost £8, probably better if buying more peptides.


you can get 30ml bacwater for a fiver here --> http://www.needles-r-us.co.uk/epages/es139381.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es139381/Categories/Bacteriostatic_Water


----------



## Oggy7

You got a better one? It was only £17 for the GHRP-6 the water a delivery charge brought the cost up. Hyper peptides do it for £15 plus £2.50 for delivery. Ebay sells the stuff delivered for £15.


----------



## Oggy7

Yeah I don't use sites for my steroid cycles but this is a first time trying GHRP-6 and my regular source doesn't have these peptides in only HGH which is about £*** for the same length of course as the GHRP-6 so I'm not complaining about paying £** plus delivery for what looks like a trusted site.


----------



## TAFFY

xtical said:


> Little update on:
> 
> *a - peptides-direct.com*b - anabolic-juice.com
> 
> *a)* After hearing 11days later after my first attempt that they had site issues I dared to dip their waters again on the following.
> 
> ok mate so you still havent recieved your order from anabolic-juice then!!
> 
> 3 x Bacteriostatic Water - 4ml Vial (Plus postage)...
> 
> Thought it would be worth it seen as it was the cheapest I had seen for BAC-H2o. Not even a quid for 10ml more than I've seen.... Ordered 21st June... All I've heard after a number of mails sent to them...
> 
> B) I've been having regular contact with these guys. I had my order split up and I've been assured that I will be having "free" samples for waiting. I have 2 tracking numbers that I've checked via international postage site. It is linked to Parcel force, and it's "Expected" middle of next week. So far I can't fault AJ on customer service, and I was also offered a full refund in the period the of time just after 48hrs, as this is when I expected to be able to track my items.
> 
> I will feedback what I can on administration of product as they come in.
> 
> In the mean time, can anyone please share a VALUE link on BAC-Water, that they have USED?


so you still havent recieved your order from anaboic-juice then!!


----------



## JayJo

I'm getting all my stuff from Extreme Peptide! Great Service, great prices and quality!


----------



## mal

anyone used these?are they expensive?

http://www.hyperpeptides.co.uk/products


----------



## Goldigger

I had a look on there site, it is a little confusing.

But I think your after this http://www.tashpeptide.com/en/medic/hot_products_detail.aspx?Id=1806

On the description says "long acting", that might be the one with DAC.

But cheaper on pro peptides at $10 a vial In todays blow out sale

http://www.propeptides.net/cjc1295-spring-blow-out

Again make sure is the one without DAC. If not sure email them.

............................................................................................

I did post this last night, but still not appeared on here yet,

I checked the sequence with what I posted for CJC-1295 on the basics thread

-- replace the 2nd, 8th, 15th & 27th amino acids & get *modified GRF(1-29)* or CJC-1295 w/o the DAC (i.e. the part that will bind to albumin & make the half-life days) (Tyr-DAla-Asp-Ala-Ile-Phe-Thr-Gln-Ser-Tyr-Arg-Lys-Val-Leu-Ala-Gln-Leu-Ser-Ala-Arg-Lys-Leu-Leu-Gln-Asp-Ile-Leu-Ser-Arg-NH2) = Half-life at least 30 minutes or so -

Heres the sequence from the link i gave for the 1295 on tash, its the same..W/O dac


----------



## xtical

TAFFY said:


> so you still havent recieved your order from anaboic-juice then!!


Hiya Taffy,

The dispatch went live on 24th, giving 7-10 working days it should land, be on my lap, then me doing a dance like, "Calton" from Fresh Prince with had on dick, WHILE mailing you here with the other hand week commencing 4th July.

Update* However, I just checked again today. Package status is; 28th Heathrow Airport. Today 2011-06-29 08:06:00 UNITED KINGDOM COVENTRY PF Released from Customs...

Should it Parcel force be on point I'll have it tomorrow. May not update as I'll have both hands on my dick.


----------



## xtical

mal said:


> anyone used these?are they expensive?
> 
> http://www.hyperpeptides.co.uk/products


Mal, you look like you train hard, thus I'm going to assume you work harder for your money. I nearly brought from them, BUT thanks to this thread I could feel them pulling at my undies, and not just for my wallet. IMO I'd say check else where, do the math, don't bend over to them... IMO only of course (Some folk like to get humped out of cash, others LIKE ME and Mar-sellus Wallace don't to get "trucked").....


----------



## xtical

Sy. said:


> Peptides-direct.com
> 
> Used both peps direct and propeps (only when they have a sale on).. and both G2G


How you doing Sy? :thumbup1: Can you enlightern me more on your experience with Peptides-direct:confused1:I'm getting a early in the movie E.T. experience, I'm phoning, but appears no one is home:cursing:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

TAFFY said:


> so you still havent recieved your order from anaboic-juice then!!


 http://www.eroids.com/reviews/anabolic-juice.com


----------



## xtical

LunaticSamurai said:


> http://www.eroids.com/reviews/anabolic-juice.com


Swings, roundabouts and timing... I won't know what side of the park (Happy side, or miffed off side) I'll be standing on regarding A-J site till initially tomorrow, then when my Bac-water lands.

I've moaned about 2 other sites on this thread, yet other people here it's just plain sailing. Like that site said, "Let the buyer beware". I personally spent a number of days communicating with this "Adam" first to find out what the climate was, as well as other issues.

Now IMO I am dealing with lets say, "Semi-underground" products. I don't expect the customer service I get at Argos (Even though that's pretty pants depandant of the town). If it were all that smooth this thread wouldn't have the rich information that it does, of course this includes your like.

Given that this event

http://www.swimmingnz.org.nz/competition/competition-calendar/2011/world-university-games-shenzen-china

is being held next to the depot where many items are exported the authorities are keeping a very keen eye on what's going on. It is my GUESS that after August things will settle down and traders in that area including Adam at A-J will be operating smoother. Now, lets me clear, I'm NO A-J rep.... Should I "feel" screwed come Friday, I'll know that I took time to ask, and be informed of issues first.

1st package is GHRP-2 3x5mg x 3 & Sermorelin 3x2mg

2nd package is PT-141 1x10mg - *Included for free will be *another Sermorelin and Melanotan II 1x10mg that *I'll be seeking to offload *as I have no use for a tanning agent for obvious reason:cool:

Time will tell.... Then I'll tell ya'll:thumbup1: Praise or warts and all


----------



## Oggy7

Sy. said:


> Was this just a test order? 1 bottle wont last you very long surely.. 1 bottle of g6 lasts me 1.5-2 weeks


Yeah this is just a test order to see how I react to it. I was going to inject into my feet as I have chronic pain there and I've heard its great as a pain killer with site injections.


----------



## Oggy7

Sy I'm from Scotland too BTW, where about are you in Scotland?


----------



## Oggy7

Edinburgh, Midlothian. Whats sub-q injections? I thought you could do site injections with GHRP-6?


----------



## Oggy7

The site europatan.*eu that I ordered my GHRP-6 is not working. What do you think is up? Hope they've not just ran off with my money!!


----------



## gingerteef

Vin said:


> I've used money gram at the post office and they charged £25 for a £216 order. I gave no experience whatsoever with this things, how does WU work? Can you set it up on the web or like Money gram you have to go to a shop?
> 
> Read their IGF DES is very good, not tried it myself tho. I'm waiting on some Follistatin as it was on backorder, having read good stuff on it I'm quite looking forward to try it!!


Yeah i'm hoping its good stuff, read a lot of mixed reviews about IGF on the whole so decided to give it a go. I'll put a post on here if its any good.

The WU thing is a pain in the tits tbh. You should be able to do it online but i couldnt get it working despite several attempts, kept coming up with the same error code and rejecting the transaction so had to do the same as you. Went to a shop that did WU and payed cash in there, he sends the details off and its collected at the other end. Wasnt cheap tho at £9 to send £56, I felt violated!


----------



## Oggy7

Oggy7 said:


> The site europatan.*eu that I ordered my GHRP-6 is not working. What do you think is up? Hope they've not just ran off with my money!!


Its back up and running. Will update when order is received.


----------



## Jamzz

hyper peptides are sound , quick delivery and the bac comes in 30ml vials, not 10ml,the meds they have in stock now at wicked prices no more waiting around for 2 weeks! pay with online banking in seconds and then in 2 days tops my package is in my hands.for that kind of service i do not mind payin lol


----------



## xtical

TAFFY said:


> so you still havent recieved your order from anaboic-juice then!!


Ohhhhhhhhhh yes I have! The arrived this morning, well packaged, labelled and sealed. I also go 3 stamped up pages of information from the institute in China. The paper work was in English and Chinese. Surprise just how small these little vials are. They are tiny, LOL!

So I waited an extra 3 day than if I'd got shafted by Hyper-pep, AND GOT 3 TIMES AS MUCH FOR THE SAME MONEY, and its likely they get their the same way, HA! As someone once said, "For that kind of service (Or bargain) I do not mind paying, lol"

Just waiting on Bac-water (Thanks VIN) and I'm on it.

In the meantime huge thanks to Mr. Replicator also for giving us the heads up on the SALES that propepties have&#8230; Blllleeeeedddyy 'ell!!!! I managed to pick up stuff near 5 times the stuff for what I pay for 3 times from china cheaper that Hyperpep&#8230; In short I'm good, and Anabolic Juice doesn't feel like a shafting thus far.

Not dissin' Hyper-pep, just doing the math. Each to their own and be happy.


----------



## Goldigger

I got both my GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 from Pro Peptides.. 5x GHRP + 2 30ml bac waters was $73.25 delivered, 5xCJC-1295 delivered was $62.95

Ordered them in both there sales they did recently.

Ordered the CJC on tuesday got an email last night saying it had been shipped..

On the subject of bac water, how long does it keep for in the fridge once i've broken the seal?


----------



## xtical

Goldigger said:


> On the subject of bac water, how long does it keep for in the fridge once i've broken the seal?


Not from experience, but from buzzing around all these trader site this past few week I'd assume that once you've broke the seal its properties are like mixed Pep's so 2months as long as you've kept in in optimal conditions being between 0-8 degrees C.

Going back as far as 2004, folks say simular, a couple of months.

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/bodybuilding-chemistry/does-bacteriostatic-water-have-shelf-life-how-long-310089.html

I got my GHRP-2 from Anabolic-juice, therefore decided to get Ipamorelin for Pro-Pep's. As I'll be doing more frequent dosing and don't wish to encounter any desensitization & cortisol/prolactin side-effects. A friend of a friend in the U.S. experienced this and had to get some Cabergoline down his neck sharpish.

I've just seen that Hyper-Pep's have dropped their prices. Shame they've not done this for the Ipamorelin too.


----------



## TAFFY

xtical said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh yes I have! The arrived this morning, well packaged, labelled and sealed. I also go 3 stamped up pages of information from the institute in China. The paper work was in English and Chinese. Surprise just how small these little vials are. They are tiny, LOL!
> 
> So I waited an extra 3 day than if I'd got shafted by Hyper-pep, AND GOT 3 TIMES AS MUCH FOR THE SAME MONEY, and its likely they get their the same way, HA! As someone once said, "For that kind of service (Or bargain) I do not mind paying, lol"
> 
> Just waiting on Bac-water (Thanks VIN) and I'm on it.
> 
> what did you order alltogether then mate!!
> 
> In the meantime huge thanks to Mr. Replicator also for giving us the heads up on the SALES that propepties have&#8230; Blllleeeeedddyy 'ell!!!! I managed to pick up stuff near 5 times the stuff for what I pay for 3 times from china cheaper that Hyperpep&#8230; In short I'm good, and Anabolic Juice doesn't feel like a shafting thus far.
> 
> Not dissin' Hyper-pep, just doing the math. Each to their own and be happy.


what did you order alltogether then mate!!

cause i e-mailed them few times but no reply!!


----------



## xtical

TAFFY said:


> what did you order alltogether then mate!!
> 
> cause i e-mailed them few times but no reply!!





xtical said:


> Now IMO I am dealing with lets say, "Semi-underground" products. I don't expect the customer service I get at Argos (Even though that's pretty pants depandant of the town). If it were all that smooth this thread wouldn't have the rich information that it does, of course this includes your like.
> 
> Given that this event
> 
> http://www.swimmingnz.org.nz/competition/competition-calendar/2011/world-university-games-shenzen-china
> 
> is being held next to the depot where many items are exported the authorities are keeping a very keen eye on what's going on. It is my GUESS that after August things will settle down and traders in that area including Adam at A-J will be operating smoother. Now, lets me clear, I'm NO A-J rep...
> 
> 1st package is GHRP-2 3x5mg x 3 & Sermorelin 3x2mg
> 
> 2nd package is PT-141 1x10mg - *Included for free will be *another Sermorelin and Melanotan II 1x10mg that *I'll be seeking to offload *as I have no use for a tanning agent for obvious reason:cool:


I bit his head off a while ago, then recalled they or we are 8 hours ahead. I tended to get my replies about 4:30 to 5:30, but I would get a proper polite reply. I can't fault them YET, but I just kept the mails going.


----------



## xtical

Sy. said:


> How frequent and what dose are you you talking here?
> 
> I've dosed g6 and grf at 150mcg each 4-5x per day and no prolactin probs


Hi Sy,

He didn't tell me specifics, but I could ask, unless he wasn't told, but in his message to be he did say, "If YOU are sensitive to it like me friend blah blah"... After looking over at DAT's site it does imply that there is a certain small number of the population that are a tad bit sensitive, but come on man, we are talking Yanks ere LOL! The sight of Haggies may bring a tear to their eyes.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

HyperPeptides.co.uk - are they to be trusted and how do you checkout? Get to the payment option page and there isn't an option to click anything to pay them with?!

Like the idea of a UK based seller and short delivery time scales and cheap pep's. Any reason not to use them?


----------



## ReRaise

Vin said:


> Ergopep now accept card payments, so no more MG/WU fees. With their prices and low shipping fee they're now pretty much unbeatable.


Wow their prices do look amazing. Do you know what delivery charge to the UK is? Have you ordered from them before, good to go?


----------



## Oggy7

I got my GHRP-6 ordered and received next day, great service. Especially if you order in bulk as it get pretty cheap the more you order.

EDIT: That was from europatan.eu/melanotan


----------



## mal

i ordered 5x5mg g6 yest from pro peps it was £38 including del! im interested

in the del time and if its royal mail with a sig?or a courier service?cheers


----------



## xtical

Hiya Mal,

They contacted me asking if I wanted to upgrade for tracking/sig for $75. That worked out by my math to £46. Told them no. In the conversation and online they stated they never have probs and product should be in hand within 7 working days. I have noticed a few people that have ordered from them have nothing negitive to report.

It's coming from Canada, so it will be their airmail service on express.


----------



## Goldigger

mal said:


> i ordered 5x5mg g6 yest from pro peps it was £38 including del! im interested
> 
> in the del time and if its royal mail with a sig?or a courier service?cheers


I ordered the same about 5 weeks ago, with the addition of 2 x 30ml bac waters came to £45. Just comes in a brown jiffy bag no sig required. mine turned up 9 days after i placed the order.

My CJC was despatched on wednesday, i'll let you know when i recieve it..

Also if its your first order from pro peps use the code NEWCUSTY and get 10% discount on your order.


----------



## Goldigger

Has anyone noticed any sides regarding there fingers?

Might be coincidence today I noticed that two of my fingers look slightly twisted in, being as taking hgh can cause deformities it made me a little concerned.

Probably making 5 out of 2+2..

On a side note I'm noticing good strength increases


----------



## JayJo

BTW. Here is a great place to find infos on Peptides, AAS and other stuff!


----------



## The Big Dog

I ordered my igf-DES and other bits from ProPeptides on sale day. They were sent out on Tuesday and made it to me today (Saturday) using their standard airmail service. Top service and kept me informed all the way!


----------



## ReRaise

I too just got my order delivered from Pro Peptides, only ordered the other day, very happy indeed.

Just a few questions if anyone can help:

1) The IGF-1 LR3 says purity >96%. Has anyone used this and is this a good purity?

2) Is the 'Sterile water' that comes with it the same as 'Bacteriostatic water' and suitable for backloading the syringe?

3) How should I store the IGF powder until I'm ready to reconstitute?

Any help would be great, cheers. And big thumbs up for ProPeptides.


----------



## darksider

Goldigger said:


> Has anyone noticed any sides regarding there fingers?
> 
> Might be coincidence today I noticed that two of my fingers look slightly twisted in, being as taking hgh can cause deformities it made me a little concerned.
> 
> Probably making 5 out of 2+2..
> 
> On a side note I'm noticing good strength increases


 :confused1: :lol:


----------



## dt36

mal said:


> i ordered 5x5mg g6 yest from pro peps it was £38 including del! im interested
> 
> in the del time and if its royal mail with a sig?or a courier service?cheers


Mine took about a week, with no customs issues or signature needed from the postie.

Came in a well packed jiffy bag, with plastic cases containing the vials.

now that you are on their mail records, you should be told of any upcoming sales too...


----------



## Goldigger

ReRaise said:


> I too just got my order delivered from Pro Peptides, only ordered the other day, very happy indeed.
> 
> Just a few questions if anyone can help:
> 
> 1) The IGF-1 LR3 says purity >96%. Has anyone used this and is this a good purity?
> 
> 2) Is the 'Sterile water' that comes with it the same as 'Bacteriostatic water' and suitable for backloading the syringe?
> 
> 3) How should I store the IGF powder until I'm ready to reconstitute?
> 
> Any help would be great, cheers. And big thumbs up for ProPeptides.


Sterile water is different to back water, bac water has Benzyl alcohol added as a preservative so it has a longer shelf life.

If your using your peps quickly then the sterile water should be ok I think. The other thing is to use sterile water when the powder your mixing is damaged by benzyl alcohol..

Keep the powders in the freezer.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Ordered from http://www.hyperpeptides.co.uk yesterday and delivered today. Pretty damned fast if you ask me!


----------



## xtical

The Big Dog said:


> Top service and kept me informed all the way!


On what? Just issues relating you your order & when it was shipped, or do you speak of some sort of tracking their end?


----------



## The Big Dog

They kept me informed about the Canadian postal strike, when it was shipped and offered tracking if needed ect.

Not a case of credit card number and hope! Lol


----------



## xtical

2nd package came from Anabolic Juice this morning, everything present and correct.

Thanks for that input Big Dog!

I've a 10mg vial of Melanotan II (99.21& Purity) extra I'll not be using, Also a 2mg vial of Sermorelin. Any one wanna out their name to it? Then buck$ where ya gob is me heartis!


----------



## DaBUCK

anybody used extreme peptides? am gona place an order with them just looking for feedback!


----------



## JayJo

DaBUCK said:


> anybody used extreme peptides? am gona place an order with them just looking for feedback!


I get all my Peptides and research Chems from them! Great quality, service and prices!


----------



## Goldigger

My order turned up today from pro peptides, ordered last tuesday. 6 days from canada to the uk is pretty good i think.

Also got a free bottle of true pheromones, just loading it all into some slin pins now 

Will it be ok to take my CJC-1295 every other day(also taking ghrp-6) as I did get some pains in my wrists which has died down a little lately, think its CTS from the GHRP-6?

Ok to load it into the same slin pin?


----------



## dt36

Loading in the same pin depends on how long you want to store it for. If its only for a short period then the best way to do this is to pull a measure of your first peptide, then draw some additional air into the pin so your liquid is not near the top. Then draw a measure of your second peptide so that the air bubble keeps them apart.

I wouldn't chance this though for longer term storage as the bubble could move and they will mix.

If however you are using the mix straight away, then don't worry about the peptides mixing together.


----------



## Goldigger

Here's what the package looks like if you order from Pro Peptides, no signature required.

Just thought id post a pick as some people asked how it comes. If your trying to hide it from your mrs then the Polynucleotide sample will get her asking questions.


----------



## xtical

Pro? :cursing: :cursing::cursingRO??? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Well for me, and only me it appears that its Amateur hour over Pro (punks) peptides. Ordered last week Thursday. Had mail about $76 postal upgrade. Told them I didn't want it.

Spoke with them same day, they advised the package was release and on route to arrive the 8th&#8230;. In that same conversation I confirmed that there was no free Bac-water with this order seen as it was sale prices. It was offered, I declined, as I already made provision via needles R us&#8230;.

UP TO YESTERDAY, I'm still getting messages informing me that my order is on hold, and after TELLING THESE T-wats 3 times. Not 1, Not 2, BUT THREE!!!!.

THREE TIMES, I F-rigging hat trick!!!! No, just send it&#8230; They are really winding me up&#8230; So, I'm here today to ask what is the price of a return ticket to Canada?

This is so I can Visit Justin and Dumbmetra and asking them, "What Does Marcellus Wallace Look Like?" Bring out the Gimp before I re-enact then sence from family guy where Stewie wanted his bet money from Brian (Oooooo Brutal), And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and fuuuuuuuurious anger those who would attempt to delay and withhold My peptides. And you will know My name is the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon thee.

I'm an incy weenie tinny tiny bit miffed, as they are treating me like a muff!

I'd better av'a Eastenders cuppa and scouse Karm d'wun!!!! :innocent:

Ok :whistling:Whhhhhooo Sa!!!!!


----------



## bigginhoose

Ordered from hyperpeptides delivered in a day great service


----------



## Oggy7

I'm running GHRP-6 at 300-500mgc per day and its only been 5 days since starting and I already feel leaner in my belly. Feels great to be on and sleeping well at night, can't wait to add in the CJC-1295 with DAC. I can get all this delivered for £47 quid for a months suply of both, that's 2, 5mg vials of GHRP-6 and 2, 2mg vials of CJC-1296 with DAC. Much cheaper than TASH IMO!


----------



## Oggy7

bigginhoose said:


> Ordered from hyperpeptides delivered in a day great service


Sounds Great, looks like they've lowered their prices from the last time I was on their site.

Just got quoted a price on their site £47.50 for 2, 5mg vials of GHRP-6 and 2, 2mg vials of CJC-1296 with DAC which is only 50 pence more but if its delivered in a day then that's a much better service as its 7 days from anabolic-juice which is the site I got quoted for the same delivered for £47 but having it delivered in 1 day for 50 pence more makes more sense to order from hyperpeptides, Fantastic!

£47.50 for a months supply of both CJC and GHRP-6 posted in the UK is beating some of these over seas peptide stores!


----------



## TAFFY

xtical said:


> 2nd package came from Anabolic Juice this morning, everything present and correct.
> 
> Thanks for that input Big Dog!
> 
> I've a 10mg vial of Melanotan II (99.21& Purity) extra I'll not be using, Also a 2mg vial of Sermorelin. Any one wanna out their name to it? Then buck$ where ya gob is me heartis!


ok mate so you happy with anabolic/juice then!!


----------



## bigginhoose

Oggy cant complain aboot hyperpeptides good communication and quick service


----------



## xtical

TAFFY said:


> ok mate so you happy with anabolic/juice then!!


Happier than I am with pro-punks at this moment in time, that's putting it mildly my friend....

I'm doing GHRP-2 100mcg 2-3 times a day pinned with 250mcg of Sermorelin, then a additional shot of Sermorelin at 250mg. This is due to its very short half-life... I've orders cjc 1295 W/o Dac and Ipamorelin from slow Pro-punks as they had sale on. Once I'm done with the first batch I'll be onto the newer stuff at both 100mcg shots 2-3 times a day with a run of Ostarine... We'll see where that takes me.

I had to be reminded that, the "Big Brains" say cjc 1295 W/o Dac and Ipamorelin are superior to my primary purchase... I think due to the prices Ana-juice had stuff at, I saw what I wanted to see, that being, "Awww well Sermorelin, cjc xxxx, all GHRH, won't hurt". I'm awake now...

It's all learning ennit!

Is it me, or have the staff over Hyper-peps got a lot nicer to deal with since their prices dropped&#8230;.? Still, I'd rather plan ahead and wait than shell out more on the things that didn't have a great drop in price. Happy for the guys that are having a great UK bargain on the GHRP-6 though.


----------



## xtical

I've just opened my package from Peptides direct to find these aren't even in vials. They are plastic "tubes" with no top, or seal. Once popped you are pretty much stuffed, unless you have to recon a load of stuff at once... WHY OH WHY is all the Boll-ox happening to me this time round. GGGGGGGGGEEEEEZZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## DaBUCK

anybody actually used ergopep?, all seems a bit too good to be true.......already placed my order with extreme peptides but am thinking of making another order at ergopep.any feedback?


----------



## dems

Have a look on*******************for Peptides and CJC 1295 DAC/GHRP-6

Email the sale for price list

ok, sir

here is the price list

*Seriously you have posted prices for steroids and GH on the forum????? go re-read the rules before you post again.*


----------



## Goldigger

xtical said:


> Pro? :cursing: :cursing::cursingRO??? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Well for me, and only me it appears that its Amateur hour over Pro (punks) peptides. Ordered last week Thursday. Had mail about $76 postal upgrade. Told them I didn't want it.
> 
> Spoke with them same day, they advised the package was release and on route to arrive the 8th&#8230;. In that same conversation I confirmed that there was no free Bac-water with this order seen as it was sale prices. It was offered, I declined, as I already made provision via needles R us&#8230;.
> 
> UP TO YESTERDAY, I'm still getting messages informing me that my order is on hold, and after TELLING THESE T-wats 3 times. Not 1, Not 2, BUT THREE!!!!.
> 
> THREE TIMES, I F-rigging hat trick!!!! No, just send it&#8230; They are really winding me up&#8230; So, I'm here today to ask what is the price of a return ticket to Canada?
> 
> This is so I can Visit Justin and Dumbmetra and asking them, "What Does Marcellus Wallace Look Like?" Bring out the Gimp before I re-enact then sence from family guy where Stewie wanted his bet money from Brian (Oooooo Brutal), And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and fuuuuuuuurious anger those who would attempt to delay and withhold My peptides. And you will know My name is the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon thee.
> 
> I'm an incy weenie tinny tiny bit miffed, as they are treating me like a muff!
> 
> I'd better av'a Eastenders cuppa and scouse Karm d'wun!!!! :innocent:
> 
> Ok :whistling:Whhhhhooo Sa!!!!!


Id have a guess at your order being held up because they ran out of stock, due to the sale they had over the last week..

I've added 100mcg CJC-1295 the last two nights to100mcg of GHRP-6 before bed, I also pin 100mcg of GHRP-6 when I wake up.

The pump I had in the gym was fantastic, I've also been snoring my ass off at night.

But come 2 o clock in the afternoon I struggle to keep my eyes open.


----------



## mal

Goldigger said:


> But come 2 o clock in the afternoon I struggle to keep my eyes open.


 fvck me ,i sat down this afternoon and woke up three hours later lol,only had my gear

yesterday,good stuff..hunger pains are a bit intense sometimes.


----------



## Goldigger

mal said:


> fvck me ,i sat down this afternoon and woke up three hours later lol,only had my gear
> 
> yesterday,good stuff..hunger pains are a bit intense sometimes.


I found the hunger pains subside after a few weeks, or it's you just get used to it.

I struggled at first especially before bedtime, Id mix up a protein shake with skimmed milk and drink it 30mins later after pinning then go to sleep.

Now i go to bed and have nothing as i seem to have got some fat acumulating around my waste!!


----------



## mal

im living on cottage cheese and fish and some fats,although i ate more today in the

way of carbs,back to normal tomoz!


----------



## ReRaise

Anybody used Mod GRF/CJC 1295 w/o DAC from Ergopep? Their prices for it look too good to be true for 5mg Vials?


----------



## xtical

Goldigger said:


> Id have a guess at your order being held up because they ran out of stock, due to the sale they had over the last week..


Thing was GD that's not what they communicated to me. They told be it was all shipped and out the door to me... They told me this for 2-3 days....

Anyways I got my money back from them and sent it to the CLEAR winner from this thread. Ergopep appear to be the top dwags here now.


----------



## Goldigger

xtical said:


> Thing was GD that's not what they communicated to me. They told be it was all shipped and out the door to me... They told me this for 2-3 days....
> 
> Anyways I got my money back from them and sent it to the CLEAR winner from this thread. Ergopep appear to be the top dwags here now.


I'm just speculating to be honest, i just imagine that when they have a sale there stocks may get low.

So they may have just been bull sh1ting you to delay your order a bit..who knows.

Shame as i have ordered from them twice without any problems.

I think the addition of the CJC has started to lean me out a little, although i have been trying to hit the mountain bike more lately..


----------



## ReRaise

Sy. said:


> Or maybe you are just paying too much elsewhere?


Not bought any yet, but been looking around at various sites, and ergopep appears to be the cheapest. After I finish my IGF-1 LR3 in 4 weeks I'll be starting ghrp6/cjc, and I reckon I'll be going with Ergopep. Also like how they have 5mg vials, makes things easier when combining with ghrp.


----------



## Goldigger

ReRaise said:


> Not bought any yet, but been looking around at various sites, and ergopep appears to be the cheapest. After I finish my IGF-1 LR3 in 4 weeks I'll be starting ghrp6/cjc, and I reckon I'll be going with Ergopep. Also like how they have 5mg vials, makes things easier when combining with ghrp.


The CJC1295 i got from pro peps was the usual 2mg so i just added 1ml of bac water.

The GHRP is 5mg so i added 2.5ml of bac water..

So I put 5 iu's of cjc and 5 iu's in the same 1ml slin pin..

Guess you'll be adding 2.5ml to both...


----------



## ReRaise

Yeah thats right Golddigger, 2.5ml in each. I just like the idea of buying the GHRP and CJC in the same amounts.


----------



## 3752

Ok guys i am closing the thread for now until we discuss it in the MOD lounge as people are joining up and giving prices and source sites, although peptides are not banned as such people putting full price lists etc are not on....


----------

